# R100 Minnesota



## STAWoody (May 23, 2012)

ttt


----------



## STAWoody (May 23, 2012)

ttt


----------



## STAWoody (May 23, 2012)

ttt


----------



## STAWoody (May 23, 2012)

ttt


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

I have to get to one of these some time. Would be a blast.


----------



## Crom (May 30, 2009)

see you there


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks awesome! Wish I could make it.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

I've gone to the R100 in Michigan for several years now, as well as the '08 visit to Canada at York County Bowman near Toronto... the folks from Rinehart and the local club(s) put on a heck of a show... If you've never been, get to one when you have a chance.


----------



## bigbulljoe (Jul 2, 2005)

The family and I will be in Aurora !! Always a great time at the R100 !!

Joe


----------



## STAWoody (May 23, 2012)

Great to hear Joe. If you need any help with trip give me a call. 
Ken
218-750-2860


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

There's an R100 about an hour over the border from Buffalo in early June, I will be going there.


----------



## STAWoody (May 23, 2012)

ttt


----------



## STAWoody (May 23, 2012)

Friday June 28 - If you are in town for the R100 - Stop by the event site for the "Dirty Dozen" 3D Shoot - 12 of the nastiest shots you will see. 2 person teams/best arrow. Sponsored by Sure-Loc, Edge Bowfishing and Straight Thru Archery. Over $1,000 in prizes -
Shots will be stretched out a bit...

Event site will be open from 3:00pm - 9:00pm for practice
"Dirty Dozen" 4:00pm - 9:00pm

Call Ken for more information 218-750-2860

See you at the R100 in Aurora, MN


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

Would the Americ inn in Orr be to far to stay saterday night? was thinkin stayin there on friday but maybe saturday if i cant find anything closer.


----------



## STAWoody (May 23, 2012)

There still are a few rooms closer


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

in Virginia?


----------



## STAWoody (May 23, 2012)

ttt


----------



## STAWoody (May 23, 2012)

THANK YOU to all the shooters and fans that shared the R100 weekend with us in Aurora - we truely enjoyed the time we spent with you over the weekend!! We hope you enjoyed the event and left with some great memories and a few new friends. Come back and visit again - stay in touch and enjoy the rest of the summer.


----------

